# Found a rock last weekend, advice needed.



## 97Aero (Jul 27, 2014)

Hit one of those damn submerged rocks last saturday. Busted up the drain outlet for the live well at the transom. Noticed the boat was taking on water when I had it out yesterday. At home I filled the boat up and I have a leak around this drain. It buckled the drain tube inside the boat up and damn near pinched it off outside the transom. Any ideas of the best way to fix this? I have been able to open up the drain from the outside a bit. I think the leak is around where they weld the transom to the tube. I am not too worried about the drain function as theres two for the live well. Any worries with applying a liberal amount of 5200 around the drain pipe on the inside corner? 

TIA


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 27, 2014)

No problem. 5200 will seal it right up.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, 5200 is the way to fix it. Clean the area thoroughly with acetone first, to ensure a solid bond.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 28, 2014)

Where were you at when you hit? River has been pretty low lately!! I tore a hole in the bottom of my hull on Saturday morning. Was up past the water plant where it starts to get rocky. Throttled down to about 1/4 throttle and just bumped the motor, didn't feel anything hit the boat. Turned off the motor and instantly noticed there was some water in the boat. Boy did the boat fill up fast with water!!! We got it to shore and back to the ramp safely. About a 1.5" x .5" hole. No fun!!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 28, 2014)

If you can wait until Saturday I can fix it. Drive the damaged section back in place, resize the drain hole and weld the leaks. I patched BigTerp's last Sunday. Hopefully he'll post up some of the pics he took.

PM me if interested.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 28, 2014)

Here is mine and the fix Jamie did. He is the man!!!!!


----------



## 97Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361252#p361252 said:


> BigTerp » 28 Jul 2014, 09:45[/url]"]Where were you at when you hit? River has been pretty low lately!! I tore a hole in the bottom of my hull on Saturday morning. Was up past the water plant where it starts to get rocky. Throttled down to about 1/4 throttle and just bumped the motor, didn't feel anything hit the boat. Turned off the motor and instantly noticed there was some water in the boat. Boy did the boat fill up fast with water!!! We got it to shore and back to the ramp safely. About a 1.5" x .5" hole. No fun!!



Ha man I think we may have hit the same rock! It was right around there somewhere mid river. That sucks. Except I hit it at about 27 mph. Ouch. Glad I had two bilge pumps.


----------



## 97Aero (Jul 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361280#p361280 said:


> Ranchero50 » 28 Jul 2014, 12:04[/url]"]If you can wait until Saturday I can fix it. Drive the damaged section back in place, resize the drain hole and weld the leaks. I patched BigTerp's last Sunday. Hopefully he'll post up some of the pics he took.
> 
> PM me if interested.



PM sent.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 29, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=361326#p361326 said:


> 97Aero » Yesterday, 5:32 pm[/url]"]
> Ha man I think we may have hit the same rock! It was right around there somewhere mid river. That sucks. Except I hit it at about 27 mph. Ouch. Glad I had two bilge pumps.



It's possible. That rock has some paint on it now!! Weird thing about mine is I wasn't moving fast at all. I've hit ALOT harder before and made it out OK. That spot on my hull may have already been compromised though.

I'll be installing a second bilge pump in mine. I have a 750gph now, but it couldn't keep up with the hole I put in the hull. Amazing how fast the boat was filling with water!!


----------



## brianb2247 (Jul 29, 2014)

:take it to welding shop to repair it correctly


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 4, 2014)

Aero, did you get it fixed up?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 4, 2014)

Last Saturday... Welded up easier being thicker but still had a rough time with a pin hole inside the tube. Took a couple hours to get the bottom reformed, tube opened up and welded together. It ended up looking like the other side once done.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice work Jamie!!! Knew you'd be able to get it back to normal.

Had mine out Saturday evening from 4 until about 10. No more water than usual in the bilge. Thanks again!!!


----------



## 97Aero (Aug 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362202#p362202 said:


> BigTerp » 04 Aug 2014, 08:45[/url]"]Aero, did you get it fixed up?


Yep. Jamie hooked me up saturday. Did a very nice job reforming the drain tube and reforming the transom corner back into shape. Very pleased. Getting to this spot was fairly easy and got me to thinking how much of pain in the rear this would be if it were any where else. On my boat the side covers would have to come off, then the fwd console with all the cables and wires and then the floor. So I think I am going to be much more conservative in the future. Of course you can't plan for the unexpected.


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362251#p362251 said:


> 97Aero » Today, 12:42 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362202#p362202 said:
> ...



I hear ya. I definitely drive mine a little easier now after imploding my foot and then punching a hole in the hull. Mine is about the same. I'd have to remove my custom "side mounts" that house my stick steering on the starboard side and my motor controls and switch panel on the port side. Then the floor would have to come up. Talk about a pain!!! It happens though, especially this time of year.


----------

